# To Write Angela Gheorghiu’s Biography Is My Life’s Dream



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

An article on how to write Angela Gheorghiu’s biography would be my life’s dream come true.

For years I have been a devoted fan of not only opera but Angela Gheorghiu and it is just as long that I have considered what an honor it would be if the talent many have claimed that I posses as a writer were to be used for the task of narrating Angela Gheorghiu’s story. It being a tale of truth to include triumph in the opera while not leaving out the bitterness of growing up behind the despair that I am fully aware was the iron curtain. Angela Gheorhiu’s a biography of being able to triumph over adversity to become the grand diva she is yet hers would be more than merely that of a rising soprano. Angela Gheorghiu being such a lady of passion in all she does that it would be her persona, elevating itself above even the events of her life to make them pale in comparison to the personality she is. It being my hope that my talent with words suffice that I might with justice and merit present her life on to those who like myself be adoring fans of hers.


----------

